# Leap for Londoners?



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

I asked on the General BB already but no answaers so seeing as their are so many success stories here with LEAP I wanted to ask again to see if anyone might reply: can I do the LEAP test if I live in London, please help, I'm desparate!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WINTER WONDERLAND..Sorry...since this conflict beagn I have been out campaigning to draft Tany Blair for President and I missed your question. I have just been informed that his chances of becoming President here, are exactly the same at this time as getting LEAP done in the U.K. There is only one of him and he is there with you, and there is only one lab in the world which does the MRT testing upon which LEAP is based....and it is here in Florida with me.Hmmmm.....if only we could work out a trade.Anyway, for the moment, it is not possible even though we Professor Brostoff in London is our chief international consultant on immunlogy thingies we do not have a lab there.There is a study protocol proposed which would end up putting an MRT "machine" in his hands at Kings College...but the money reuqired to do this comprehensive in vivo and in vitro study is, mmmm, significant and will takea bit of time to arrange.In the meantime, though, I heartily recommend some of the procedure described in Dr. Guillorys book for evaluating diet for for food and chemical tolerance as a good effectie second-best bet for the highly motivated patient:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 Should things change you will be the, second, to know!







MNL


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Mike, I'll look into the book and might try to get in touch with Prof Brostoff as he lives in the London area. Hope you are well, MWM


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yes Professor B, while primarily an educator and investigator now, has staff and dieticians who might be able to assist you with dietary therapy. If you do speak to him tell him Mike sent ya!MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I had forgotten that Professor Brostoff was in London. Did you get in touch with the great Professor Brostoff, midwinter madness?


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes, I called his secretary to make an appointment but there is a waiting list of six weeks - the guy's in serious demand! So I haven't seen him as yet. My appt is for the end of may so I'll make sure I keep you updated with the advice he gives me and the progress (I hope!) I make. In the mean time I'm going to try and get hold of a copy of his books on allergies and intolerances and see if that sheds a bit more light - still at the stage where it feels like nothing agrees with me. Hope you're doing well, MWM


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Do tell us how it went.


----------



## justwanttoteach (May 30, 2003)

You might want to try contacting YORKTEST out of York, England or York Nutritional Laboratories out of Hollywood, FL. These are the people behind the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test, which was recently validated by the University Hospital of South Manchester as a treatment for IBS. They also have validation by means of a 1761 patient study, which was validated by York University's Dept. of Health Studies and that was published in The Townsend Letter For Doctors. Here's something I found on the newswires today...-----------Finger-Stick Test For Food Intolerance Validated as a Treatment for the Symptoms Associated With Irritable Bowel SyndromeHOLLYWOOD, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 29, 2003--The results of a recent independent clinical trial designed and conducted by University Hospital of South Manchester were unveiled on May 19, 2003 at Digestive Disease Week in Orlando, Florida, and offers hope to the many thousands of people suffering from IBS.According to Professor Trevor Sheldon, Department of Health Sciences, University of York: "This double-blind, placebo-controlled randomized trial of 150 patients suffering from IBS showed significant improvements for those who followed the dietary recommendations compared to those people who followed a sham diet. People, who acted upon the test results, significantly benefited. It proves that food elimination can improve symptoms of IBS."The study assessed the effectiveness of an exclusion diet based on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test for the presence of IgG antibodies in patients with IBS. The results show that a true diet based on the foodSCAN test results was significantly superior to a placebo diet in reducing the severity of symptoms associated with IBS. The conclusion of the study is that a clinically significant improvement can be achieved in patients with IBS using a food elimination diet based on IgG food antibodies."This is the first time a commercially available blood test for food intolerance has been subjected to scientific scrutiny in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. In a controlled trial, patients eliminating foods to which they had antibodies as determined by Yorktest Laboratories experienced a significant improvement in their symptoms, providing evidence that this approach may be very valuable in treating this condition," Dr. PJ Whorwell, Consultant Gastroenterologist, University Hospital of South Manchester.Dietary intervention can significantly improve symptoms of patients suffering from IBS. By using the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test, removing the offending foods from the diet, together with nutritional and dietary support and advice offered by York Nutritional Laboratories, IBS patients can find symptomatic relief and increase their quality of life.For more information on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test or the University Hospital of South Manchester's Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study, contact John Kernohan, York Nutritional Laboratories Inc., 2700 North 29th Avenue, # 205, Hollywood, Florida 33020 USA, (888) 751-3388, info###yorkallergyusa.com, <http://www.yorkallergyusa.com.>


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the suggetsion. I have heard about York TEsts and it sounds as though they have had a lot of success so it is something I will definitely keep in mind for the future. However the recent tests that I did (great smokies and also biolab under the guidance of Prof. Brostoff) both showed that I had excessive amounts of candida and that the levels really were high enough to be cousing all my symptoms. i realise candida is a contreversial subject on this board (and beyond) but it is the route I have chosen to go for now because it makes sense, (I was previously very cynical about this approach). So for now it is a case of a religiously SF YF diet and loading up on anti fungals and good bacteria. I am still very confused about the whole intolerance situation as I can't work out my triggers (except for fruit and sugar)and have been off gluten and dairy for so long so York testing is certainly something I will consider later on if I'm still struggling.


----------

